# Can't play RM files or files ending in ".avi.00"



## mcbain221 (Jan 6, 2007)

Hello again -- I posted these questions earlier, was recommended to try VLan Video Player. 

I installed it, it played all normal video files (those already playable by media player), but didnt seem to work with files with filenames ending in ".avi.001" (or another numeral.)

Also can't play this type of file:

"filexyz.rar.002" I know this is an archived or zipped file but I'm told there's no files in it to extract when I try to open w/ Winrar. 

I have several files who's names end in ".001" or some other number. They're usually parts of a larger file, broken into smaller files for uploading/downloading. WMP tells me it doesn't recognize the externsion, asks if I want to play it anyway, and then says it's unable to play the file.

Also can't play "RM" video files. Any ideas? Any links to video codec converters or other apps to make misc odd video formats playable by WMP?


----------



## Moby (Mar 19, 2002)

Those types of files with .001, .002 etc numerical extensions are portions of one video file that has been split using a file splitter/joiner which gives the split files these numerical extensions. They first need to be rejoined using the same programme. Then you are left with one video file with the rar extension which you must extract in the normal manner.
I think you'll find that it has been split with this free programme. It's a small standalone programme that doesn't install but just runs when you need it. The same programme will rejoin them for you. I use it and it's simple to use. All the numbered files have to be in the same folder. Browse to the folder in the programme, it will find the first .001 file and then it joins the rest to it.
HJSplit 2.2


----------

